# Hanging Stars or Other Objects in Tall Trees



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

For Halloween this year I repeated a light show in which Halloween and Christmas fought for control of the house ("Christmas Comes Too Soon, or, Halloween Fights Back.") The show required hoisting several Moravian stars into tall trees behind my house. I've since taken them down, all except one that I'll leave in place through Christmas. You might find the tutorial useful for raising any semi-light object into a tall tree. People will be baffled about how you did it. I hope to have a video of the full show available in a week or two to replace a blurry video made a few years back when Halloween first battled Christmas.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks!! Great Idea and I must go out shopping.. I need a slingshot!


----------

